# Shagbark Hickory Tree



## proofer7 (Aug 17, 2008)

Is a shagbark hickory tree desirable? Is that something that mills might be interested in having?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Yes, if it is a good log. Hickory is not selling for much right now around here though.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

If the mill operator likes beautiful wood with many uses and unmatched characteristics in most categories he will be interested in it. 

Shagbark is a true hickory and has all the wonderful attributes of all the hickories. Like the ability to dull blades faster than you can say "Damn! This stuff is hard!"


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Daren you are too fast on the draw these days.


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

Shagbark is among the best domestic trees for firewood. It makes good lumber for flooring and funiture. But it is hard to keep it straight during drying and it requires sharp tools to work it. It's no good for outdoor use due to its low rot resistence.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> Daren you are too fast on the draw these days.


I been eatin' my Wheaties :laughing:. What you said about dulling tools (and making the planer squeal like a pig). I don't mill/use much hickory by choice, it is downright pretty wood, but heck they all are. I did have a guy here to day looking for some, first time in awhile. I told you I milled a nice pecan awhile back, that I am keeping for myself, gotta plan for it . Shagbark is very similar to pecan in many respects. (all pecans are hickory, but all hickory are not pecan for the non-sawyers)


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Daren said:


> . . . . all pecans are hickory, but all hickory are not pecan for the non-sawyers. . .


That's true. Another truism for a Friday Fun Fact . . . . hey that just came out but I likes it. Mebee we should have a regular Friday thread here called Friday Fun Facts For Fanatics. 

Never mind. Back to my point . . . another truism. All hickories are pretty, but everything pretty is not hickory. 

Man, I need to lay off the window pane for a while. :huh: :laughing:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> Man, I need to lay off the window pane for a while. :huh: :laughing:


Or at least share Bogart :wacko:. I think I inhaled too much carbide/diamond grinding dust from sharpening saw blades, mixed with marine varnish vapor in the closed shop I am feeling goofy myself. I think I am going to hit the hay soon :sleeping:. Before I do I am going to pull a big fat ribeye from the freezer to cook over pecan mill slab for supper tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Daren said:


> Or at least share Bogart :wacko:.


I haven't heard Bogart in decades. We are giving away our age. 

Might as well, we gave away our youth already. :laughing:


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Proofer7, do you have very many of them? A few would be a tough sell to the mill. Are you looking to mill them or just looking to sell? I would think a firewood processor would be interested in them if they are close to a market. A lot of wood is selling for more as firewood right now than as sawlogs. I have hardly even tried to mill any of my trees yet because there just seems to be a lot of wood for sale out there right now for real cheap. I have a bit of nutmeg and shagbark hickory on my land. By the way, the shagbark hickory nut is the sweetest after the pecan. A little tough to crack though. The nutmeg is the ancient ancestor of pecans and hickories, and has the traits of both:nerd:. Maybe it can develop a black heartwood like TT's mythical black heart pecan. Personally, I would let the shagbark grow and let the lumber trend improve if you can. Hickory cabinets are becoming more popular, too.


----------



## proofer7 (Aug 17, 2008)

I just have the one tree in my backyard. It's a huge tree, that I know would cost a lot to have cut down by a professional tree service. I was just wondering if I could recoup any of my costs by selling the wood to a local mill (I'm in Cincinnati). But as you say, if the value of the hickory is soft right now, I guess I'll just leave it where it is for now.


----------



## Boardman (Sep 9, 2007)

Personally I like hickory, despite it's hardness. It has distinctive contrasts between the pale yellow and brown wood, and I rarely see it used in furniture. The hickory used in cabinetry is selected out for the paler portions. I believe it's one of the woods that's better air dried than kiln, to retain the contrasts between the two colors. But even in the best economic times it's still one of the cheapest woods at mills. Probably because not to many people like it's hardness.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

got another one for you jeffery. I have a customer in alabama asking me for "Texas Blackwood". Says that the name of it and has bought it by that name. i can't find anything on it. he's gonna send me a sample. I didn't ask him where he buys it because I got sidetracked but will do so. I asked him the species scientific name he didn't know it. You ever heard of Texas Blackwood? 

I googled and found nuttin.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

He probably is talking about Texas Ebony: http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/texas ebony.htm . The only place it comes from is the valley in south Texas and northeast Mexico. The only place I have seen it for sale in any kind of quantity or regularity is this ebay store: http://stores.ebay.com/RGV-Missionwoodmill_W0QQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247 . He was selling it by the pallet and whole logs last spring to move it before the bugs could get to it in the summer.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I asked him if it was texas ebony and he said "No." Said it is "jet black".

I figured he knew what he was talking about because so far he has been real knowledgeable. He has just been voted pres or vice pres or treasurer or some dang thang of a, or "the" or "some" national call makers association - he is a turkey call maker. Specializes in pot calls makes a couple of box designs too but likes pots alot better. Always looking for "the wierdest looking wood you have especially if it's dense" but also buys softer ones for the boxes.

So whatever he is pres or VP of does not make him automatically knowledgable but he has made thousands of calls and has touched/felt/crafted more species than I have even heard of - that's my impression from having talked to him pretty extensively on the horn several times. 

I'll shoot him an email like now............. and get back to you with the answer when I get it. Thanks for the links.


----------



## proofer7 (Aug 17, 2008)

http://www.blackwoodsource.com/index.html

I found this link on African blackwood. Do you think maybe this is what he was talking about?


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

TT, I think I may have it for you. I got a new book in the mail today and it mentions black persimmon, also called Texas Persimmon. Scientific name is Diospyros texana Schelle. It is a true ebony, but unlike regular persimmon this one always has a pure black heartwood. It is distinguished by the 1/2"-1" black persimmon fruits which should be on the trees now. It grows in south and central Texas and is even smaller than common persimmon. Maybe some one invented a trade name for it? Common persimmon can also be pure black according to the forest service: http://www.fpl.fs.fed.us/documnts/usda/amwood/250commo.pdf so maybe someone is just grading out the black stuff and marketing it seperate.

Proofer7, you have the right idea. African blackwood is fairly easy to get, and some of it is even certified sustainable. A group has the locals planting it in plantations on the savanas of Africa where it naturally grows for a future cash crop. Some of us look for the strange and hard to find woods, sometimes even one of a kind. This texas blackwood must be some of that. On your hickory, since it is a single tree I would have it taken down when you are ready and have the crew save the trunk up to the first major branch in decent lengths of at least 8'. There is probably a mill somewhere around you if you have the room to store the lumber. If you don't have the capabilities to handle a log just have it cut into firewood so it does not go in a landfill at least.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

If that is true I may have some whoppers. I just did not think they got as big as some of them I just Googled. The *bark *when big is way different than when smaller, and I have seen bark exactly like that. I better drop one next time I go back into the patch.

You may have solved it. I'll keep you updated. Thank you! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

This is convenient, that there is already a hickory thread. I just had a small 12" hickory milled up less than a week ago. They called me Wed. to say it was done. I picked it up Fri. This weekend I noticed most of the ends of the boards were split. So I followed Darens advice like a good pupil and yesterday cut all the split ends off. I cut about 4" past the end of the split. I went down tonight after work to repaint the ends and at least 3 of boards are starting to split again. On one of them it's already about 4" long. It rained all weekend so it's been very humid. the wood is in my garage. Is this normal? 
Chris


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

bigredc said:


> So I followed Darens advice cut all the split ends off.


That was a different scenario on that cherry that was down for a long time. This is fresh sawn. And it was from a small most likely stressed tree. I only see heart check in the pictures, the heart is splitting. Don't cut any more off...I don't think it will stop and you will have a bunch of little pieces. Stinks it is busting, but it is busting right down the middle, let it. You will have long narrow boards in this case, not so bad. Not as bad as a pile of busted cut offs.


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

Several coats of end grain sealer will help quite a bit. Hickory is natorious for end checks. Daren is right on, dont cut any more off. Stack it, seal the ends and wait!


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

Your good. The sawyer told me one of the times he released the squared log from the clamps it sprang up. Then the next board cut from that side was thick on the ends and thinner in the middle. Is that what your talking about, or did he just have it clamped down to tight? Worst case scenario I'll make stickers out of it. Thanks
Chris


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

bigredc said:


> Is that what your talking about


:yes:, small stress log. What you said the sawyer told you confirms it.


----------

